# MFA Screenwriting



## texasfilmguy (Feb 28, 2008)

A lot of post on here are for production programs. Has anyone applied to MFA screenwriting programs? I applied to Texas, Columbia, AFI and USC. I have already had an interview with AFI and just got a call yesterday for my Columbia interview. The one I am really concerned about it Texas because they except such a small class - 6 last year I think. I heard that they are notifying applicants this week. 

Anyway, thought I would start a screenwriting discussion. 

Thanks...


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 28, 2008)

I applied to AFI and NYU.  I Had my interview with AFI last week.  I haven't heard anything from NYU yet.

Texas, what did you think of the AFI interview?


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 28, 2008)

I've applied to Northwestern, AFI, Columbia, NYU, Hollins, and UNM. I had my interview with Northwestern a few weeks ago.


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 28, 2008)

Farhan, what's your number one choice?  I thought about applying to Northwestern and Columbia, but backed out at the last moment.


----------



## trajan9 (Feb 28, 2008)

I applied to Columbia, NYU, USC, and UCLA for screenwriting. I got an interview for Columbia.


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by theseus214s:
> Farhan, what's your number one choice?  I thought about applying to Northwestern and Columbia, but backed out at the last moment.



Hmm...that's a tough one. Honestly, I'm really torn between all of the schools, though I think Northwestern is in the lead at the moment. I like how they're big name school with a fairly new program (two years old). I think they'll work extra hard to promote their students. They also have really prestigious alumni which could help with networking. 

How about you? NYU or AFI? Two excellent schools there...


----------



## theseus214s (Feb 29, 2008)

That's a tough question.  AFI seems like a good place if you want to write successful, yet maybe somewhat formulaic, Hollywood scirpts.  On the other hand, NYU seems like it would be more creatively liberating; allowing you to write for film, television, and theater.  But NYU's exposure to the film industry isn't as prominent as it is at AFI.  

If, by some crazy act of the gods, I got accepted into both, I would probably choose...Man, I have no idea.  I think I would be more concerned with how I'm going to pay for it first.  How are you all going to leap that hurdle?  Loans?


----------

